# Scale of The Universe



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 18, 2012)

I found this rather intriguing site that shows everything to scale all the way down to a quantum foam and string!

Song To Listen Too While Viewing:
The xx - Intro [10 Hours] - YouTube

Scale of the Universe v1:
http://htwins.net/scale/

Scale of the Universe v2:
http://htwins.net/scale2/?bordercolor=white

Scale of the Universe v3:
http://scaleofuniverse.com/

I was more interested in the smaller things since... before this scale, I did not know what was smaller than a nanometer, and needed a visual template to comprehend it, I didnt know that an atom is pretty friggen enourmous compared to molecules, electrons neutrons, protons and nucleus, quite frankly... this is physics 101 in a nutshell

Edit: also the "lengths before this point are not confirmed" made me laugh

Edit 2:  and i would also like to point out that i had no idea that scientists already had a theory on how big the universe actually is, i always thought that we didn't because we've always had the term "observable universe", turns out there's much more we dont know but is hidden in plain sight. ^.^

Edit 3: the creator needs to update the list a bit though, transistor gates are down to 22nm now ^^ look how close it is to the size of DNA!


----------



## Kreij (Jun 19, 2012)

That's cool. Thanks for posting, T4C


----------



## HossHuge (Jun 19, 2012)

The creator (Cary Huang) is on the right.  I'm trying to find a place to thank him cause I think that is an amazing tool.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 19, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> The creator (Cary Huang) is on the right.  I'm trying to find a place to thank him cause I think that is an amazing tool.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120618/ht_Michael_Cary_Huang_nt_120213_wmain.jpg



Email is at bottom of the page, here > http://htwins.net/

T4C Fantasy, that is a sweet post.
Really puts you in your place in the scheme of things.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 19, 2012)

What's the deal with the size of Minecraft?  It's that big?

EDIT:  Never mind, I didn't realize that each picture was annotated, if you click it gives an example.  Really is a neat site.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 19, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Email is at bottom of the page, here > http://htwins.net/
> 
> T4C Fantasy, that is a sweet post.
> Really puts you in your place in the scheme of things.



yes thats exactly what i thought, however  i was more interested in the smaller things since... before this scale, i didnt know what was smaller than a nanometer, and needed a visual template to comprehend it, i didnt know that an atom is  pretty friggen enourmous compared to  molecules, electrons neutrons, protons and nucleus, quite frankly... this is physics 101 in a nutshell

Edit: also the "lengths before this point are not confirmed" made me laugh

Edit 2:  and i would also like to point out that i had no idea that scientists already had a theory on how big the universe actually is, i always thought that we didn't because  we've always had the term "observable universe", turns out there's much more we dont know but is hidden in plain sight. ^.^

Edit 3: the creator needs to update the list a bit though, transistor gates are  down to 22nm now ^^ look how close it is to the size of DNA!


----------



## Drone (Jun 19, 2012)

Hm Asia, USA and Venus are in the same scale? Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 19, 2012)

Drone said:


> Hm Asia, USA and Venus are in the same scale? Hmmmmmmmm



well the usa is down 1 scale, asia is huge venus is 12k Kilometers asia 8k


----------



## Inceptor (Jun 21, 2012)

That's pretty cool.
Although some things are not exactly to scale.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 21, 2012)

Pretty funny to see that included. (^)


----------



## hat (Jun 21, 2012)

Minecraft is larger than Neptune?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 21, 2012)

hat said:


> Minecraft is larger than Neptune?



yup lol, i can definetly say its bigger than earth though lol


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Jun 22, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Never mind, I didn't realize that each picture was annotated



sigh now i have to watch it all over again


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 22, 2012)

I love this stuff


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 27, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> I love this stuff



since the project is already started i would like him to add even more stuff, the hard part is over


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jun 28, 2012)

http://t4cfantasy.com/universe.htm

i modified it to load faster, removed insufficient code in the scale making it slower, try it out


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome...


----------



## Irony (Jun 28, 2012)

That was cool. This helps quite a bit with visualizing these things. Awesome tool

____________________________________


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jul 30, 2012)

Irony said:


> That was cool. This helps quite a bit with visualizing these things. Awesome tool
> 
> ____________________________________



waiting for an updated version ^^


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 9, 2012)

added the original v1 and the updated v3


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2013)

found the perfect song to listen too while viewing this

The xx - Intro [10 Hours] - YouTube


----------



## HammerON (Mar 13, 2013)

Very cool


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2013)

Love the song too, simple and nice and lends a nice ambiance while the universe scrolls


----------



## lyndonguitar (Mar 13, 2013)

This is so cool, I feel like god now


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice, this got me looking at this fun page, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_Solar_System_exploration and then i saw this lol good luck to them. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inspiration_Mars


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Mar 13, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> Nice, this got me looking at this fun page, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_Solar_System_exploration and then i saw this lol good luck to them. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inspiration_Mars



I like that page its awesome that we have everything documented to show how we have progressed


----------

